# Do many people use Last.fm?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I reactivated my account on Last.fm because I have switched from MWP to MusicBee which is a really decent piece of software especially as it is free. Although I'll be honest in that I don't really understand scrobbling fully but I like the idea of getting recommendations to broaden my horizons so to speak. So is that all there is to it?


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I use it. Scrobbling just means you tell them what you listen to. Nothing more than that. I started 10 years ago but for the middle 5 years I used it less. I'm somewhat curious about how my tastes change over time so I keep it for that. Sometimes I find it surprising what spend most of my time listening too. It's also notable how much staying power a lot popular music has for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't even know what Last.fm would be, USA thing?


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

I forgot all about them. I used to use them daily, and for some reason stopped. I just took a peek over there--I'm pretty sure the "Scrobbling" thing is something new about which I have no idea. At least that particular term is.



Rogerx said:


> I don't even know what Last.fm would be, USA thing?


They're based out of the U.K.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

While I'm not a user per se, I've gotten a few cents in royalties from them. Nothing like Spotify or iTunes! It's a smaller user base.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

DBLee said:


> I forgot all about them. I used to use them daily, and for some reason stopped. I just took a peek over there--I'm pretty sure the "Scrobbling" thing is something new about which I have no idea. At least that particular term is.
> 
> They're based out of the U.K.


So am I ........


----------

